
Gitmarks: a peer-to-peer bookmarking system - DanielRibeiro
http://www.hilarymason.com/blog/gitmarks-a-peer-to-peer-bookmarking-system/
======
alanh
Not to be confused with Gitmark(s?), the Chrome extension for bookmarking
GitHub repos, I suppose.

~~~
hmason
Yes. I didn't know about the Chrome extension when I created this project or I
would have chosen another name.

